

Show HN: iBurn 2014 – Open Source Burning Man Map and Guide - chrisballinger
http://www.iburnapp.com

======
chrisballinger
Hey all, we put a lot of work into this year's iBurn over the last couple of
weeks. We rebuilt the iOS app from scratch this year and hopefully laid a
solid modern foundation for future years.

Hopefully it is useful to some of you! Even if you're not going, feel free to
poke around the source code on GitHub. :)

~~~
bradleysmith
very cool, thanks for the project.

